# Conneaut 12-20-15



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Started out around 9:30 it was a little windy and harbor area was pretty muddy so I moved to the slip/mouth area to find as clear as water as I could . Fished the river and there was nothing so I went back to slip area fished the slip area until about 1;30/200 and wind picked up so bad I had enough finished 12 on 7 in with the final 2 being a double header. Had a lot of pull backs and got off. Orange gold was the color.


----------



## bucketeer (Sep 9, 2009)

With less than ideal conditions, you did well. Congrats! If you were fishing alone that was a nice job on the double.


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

Fishlgo,was wondering if you were running boards,or just flatlining?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

When there is someone with me yes but when I'm by myself I generally only use them inside harbor and breakwalls . I can stop , or change directions or fight a fish a lot faster without them . I have a Terovva I pilot that i use in conjuction with my gas motor for better boat control


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

FishIgo said:


> Started out around 9:30 it was a little windy and harbor area was pretty muddy so I moved to the slip/mouth area to find as clear as water as I could . Fished the river and there was nothing so I went back to slip area fished the slip area until about 1;30/200 and wind picked up so bad I had enough finished 12 on 7 in with the final 2 being a double header. Had a lot of pull backs and got off. Orange gold was the color.
> View attachment 199400


Are you doing any spring trolling for steelhead ? Any methods you like for this time of year? May be getting out this weekend at conneaut.


----------

